# O Infinitivo Pessoal



## SambaBaby

Bom Dia!! 

Estou a estudar português e não entendo muito bem o infinitivo pessoal. É posivel que alguem me explique o que é. Uns exemplos em inglês seriam muito utiais. Obrigada

Sambababy


----------



## Vanda

SambaBaby said:
			
		

> Bom Dia!!
> 
> Estou a estudar português e não entendo muito bem o infinitivo pessoal. Seria possível  a alguém me explicar o que é? Uns exemplos em inglês seriam muito úteis. Obrigada
> 
> Sambababy


 
We have 2 infinitive : pessoal e impessoal.
There are some special uses for the "pessoal". As I'm on my way
out now, I'll give you just a few examples. Later, when I'm back,
if nobody had appeared yet, I'll explain it in details, ok?

1- The first case is used when the infinitive has a subject.
Ex.: 
John pensa *estarmos* de férias.
John thinks we are on vacation.

É comum *aparecerem* bichos por aqui.
It's commom for animals to show up here.

Till later!


----------



## Outsider

SambaBaby, see this page. I can translate the examples for you, if you have trouble understanding them.
There aren't many strict rules about the use of the personal infinitive. To a large extent, it's a matter of style and clarity whether to use the personal or the impersonal infinitive. For a more detailed explanation, you can consult a good grammar of Portuguese, or do a web search.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Nice page. 

A guy will not inflect his infinitives one day just to inflect them all the next!

"Esses caras vieram para _ficar_"
_These guys came to stay

This sentence inflects one of its infinitives but leaves the other alone:

_"Esses caras vieram para _fincarem_ não só as estacas, mas para _fixar_ residência por aqui"
_Not only did these guys come here to drive their stakes, but also to settle down

This one:

_"Esses caras vieram para _fincar_ não só as estacas, mas para _fixar_ residência por aqui"
_Not only did these guys come here to drive their stakes, but also to settle down
_
_leaves both of its infinitives uninflected.

This sentence:

_"Vocês vieram aqui para _beber_ ou para _conversar_?"
_Did you folks come here to drink or just to talk?

__would rather leave its infinitives alone.

Hey Vanda. Bonita!
_


----------



## SambaBaby

Obrigada!!  

A pagina teve-me ajudado. Vou comprar um livro da gramatica portuguesa. 

Obrigada


----------



## Vanda

SambaBaby said:
			
		

> Obrigada!!
> 
> A página tem me ajudado. Vou comprar um livro da gramática portuguesa.
> 
> Obrigada


 
Às suas ordens! Estamos aqui para dar uma mãozinha.

Ah, e boa sorte com a gramática portuguesa. Você é 
corajosa! 

Nosso pessoal aqui, detesta 'gramática portuguesa'...


----------



## Outsider

Uma pequena correcção:



			
				SambaBaby said:
			
		

> A pagina ajudou-me. Vou comprar um livro da gramatica portuguesa.


----------



## Vanda

Ok, esta opção do Outsider também.

Usei *tem me ajudado* lá em cima no sentido de estar
implícita a idéia de continuação. Actually, diríamos
'tem me ajudado bastante'. 
E no sentido usado pelo Outsider, está implícita a 
idéia de ter sido útil .


----------



## Outsider

De acordo. Ambas estariam certas, neste caso.
(Da primeira vez, não reparei que também tinha feito uma correcção, Vanda!)


----------



## Jean Jerome

Can someone explain what the Personal Infinitive is and when to use it?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Vanda

Welcome Jean, 

We have some discussions on infinitivo pessoal here.


----------



## Tomby

Jean Jerome said:


> Can someone explain what the Personal Infinitive is and when to use it?
> Thanks a lot.


The Personal Infinitive (_Infinitivo Pessoal_) is a verbal mode that conjugates, generally when you need to indicate the subject [#1] or when you have doubt on the identification of the subject [#2].
Examples:
#1. _Antes de *saires* de casa, fecha a porta_. = Before leaving home, close the door.
#2. _Acho melhor não *saírem* de casa ahora_. = I think it's better they don't leave home now.
Please, correct my mistakes. Thanks!
TT


----------



## djlaranja

SambaBaby said:


> Bom Dia!!
> 
> Estou a estudar português e não entendo muito bem o infinitivo pessoal. É posivel que alguem me explique o que é. Uns exemplos em inglês seriam muito utiais. Obrigada
> 
> Sambababy


 
Pessoal,

Tirem-me só uma dúvida: o infinitivo pessoal é evitado, a menos que se queira deixar claro qual é o sujeito, não é mesmo?

Desculpem-me se houver link ou recurso que diga isto, eu de fato não procurei. É só curiosidade mesmo.


----------



## Outsider

Usar ou evitar o infinitivo pessoal é em grande parte uma questão de estilo individual. Mas deve-se usá-lo quando o sujeito está explícito.


----------



## Vanda

Mixirica, quero dizer, Laranja, já leu isto aqui?


----------



## spielenschach

INFINITO PESSOAL
001
002
003


----------



## djlaranja

Vanda,
spielenschach,
Outsider,

Obrigado.

DJ


----------



## spielenschach

SambaBaby said:


> Bom Dia!!
> 
> Estou a estudar português e não entendo muito bem o infinitivo pessoal. É possível que alguém me explique o que é? Uns exemplos em inglês seriam muito útiaeis. Obrigada
> 
> Sambababy


----------



## ayupshiplad

Also....is the personal infinitive often used to replace the subjunctive? Or is just a coincidence that I've seen it many a time after 'trigger phrases' such as antes de, quero que...etc? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Outsider

ayupshiplad said:


> Also....is the personal infinitive often used to replace the subjunctive?


O presente do conjuntivo, sim. Há muitas expressões que tanto se podem dizer com _que + pres. conjuntivo_ como com _infinitivo pessoal_.

A versão com o conjuntivo geralmente soa mais formal.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Ah ok, very helpful! Thanks a lot!


----------

